# să (se) spele



## Russianer

*să (se) spele..
Is it correct to say :
1) El să spele. (He wash himself) (?)
2) Ea se spele. (She wash herself) (?)*


----------



## farscape

*Să* is a conjunction required in Romanian to form the subjunctive. *Se *is a reflexive pronoun and in this context (să se spele) tells us that the action is directed to one self.

Correct forms:
- (El) să spele vasele -> (He) to wash the dishes
- să se spele -> to wash her/him/itself

2) is wrong, but this works: ea să spele (to wash something) or ea să se spele (to wash herself)

Best,

.


----------



## Rozalba

*să (se) spele..
Is it correct to say :
1) El să spele. (He wash himself) (?)
2) Ea se spele. (She wash herself) (?)* 
1) El să spele -> in this form I would use it as an interjection such as "El să spele! e.g. vasele(= the dishes). If you want to say that "He washes himself "= "(El)se spală".
2)Same as prior: "Ea să spele" makes no sense as it is, use it as an interjection, or use it in a complete sentence e.g. "Ea trebuie să spele vasele" = She should wash the dishes now - it is her turn. "She washes herself" = "(Ea) se spală".
In Romanian language we don't usually use the words in the parenthesis (El = He and Ea = She) as we already know from the construction "se spală" that the action is about He (El) or She (Ea).​


----------



## misadro

Just to reiterate: it is all about active/reflexive :
* 
1) El să spele. / El să se spele. 
*_   He should wash it _(i.e., the car) [active]. _/ He should wash himself _[reflexive].  
* 
2) Ea se spele *– Incorrect. *
*Correct: 
*Ea să spele. / Ea să se spele. 
*_She should wash it _(i.e., the car) [active]. _/ She should wash herself _[reflexive].


----------

